# Connect LaserWriter 8500 to PC



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

I was given a LaserWriter 8500. There were instructions to connect to Windows 95 & 98 but I can't get it to connect to the XP. It is a network printer plugged directly into a Netgear wireless modem.
I need to be able to use the computer with 2 wired computers and 2 wireless. Can anyone help me?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check out this article:
http://www.capmac.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=528


----------

